# Which is the best media player in Linux?



## Gigacore (May 23, 2007)

I've installed XMMS in my Ubuntu Feisty Fawn and found that the audio quality is not up to mark as provided by winamp in windows. Even i configured the equalizer to the winamp's "Bass & Treble" levels but nope... the quality is less. 

I dont want any eye candy but i want good audio quality. Please suggest me a good media player that can play mp3s with good audio quality.

And also suggest me a good DVD player for Ubuntu.

If a single player can play both DVDs as well as audio in good quality it will be an ideal.


----------



## Ray (May 23, 2007)

amarok is the best


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (May 23, 2007)

amarok nd vlc player is the best.


----------



## Gigacore (May 23, 2007)

thanks guys..... n e more apps?


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 23, 2007)

amaroK and mplayer best ...


----------



## vish786 (May 23, 2007)

mplayer for movies.... and xmms with plugins for audio....

xmms is better if u can configure it properly.... i felt its equaliser is much better then winamps....


----------



## gxsaurav (May 23, 2007)

If you are on GNOME then why not use rythembox for audio & totem for video


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 23, 2007)

Audio Player: Amarok
Video Player: Totem Xine,  VLC is good enough but has compatibility issue with Beryl.


----------



## amitava82 (May 23, 2007)

Audio: Amarok because it has equalizer and better library management. 
Video: MPlayer. No compatibility problem with desktop effect.


----------



## subratabera (May 23, 2007)

Well, here is a new media player(still in development phase) you can try out...

*www.songbirdnest.com/themes/gespaa_customized/screenthumb_smartpl.png

It has nice set of features...

1) Play Anything
MP3, AAC, OGG, FLAC, WMA, and more. Can you teach Songbird to sing?

2) Integrated Web Search
Search the web from the context of your collection or tell Songbird to search on the currently playing track.

3) Build Custom Mixes
Drag-and-drop songs from the Library or another playlist to create your own custom mixes.

4) Cross-Platform
Runs on Mac OS X, Linux and Windows.

5) Make Smart Mixes
Criteria-based playlists that are always up-to-date with your current collection.

And many many more....


----------



## Gigacore (May 23, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 23, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> mplayer for movies.... and xmms with plugins for audio....
> 
> xmms is better if u can configure it properly.... i felt its equaliser is much better then winamps.



You uninstalled XMMS right?? 

Mplayer is good provided you have all the codecs. In fact, most of the media players (apart from VLC I guess) use mplayer to play media.... Isn't that so ?


----------



## vish786 (May 23, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> You uninstalled XMMS right??
> 
> Mplayer is good provided you have all the codecs. In fact, most of the media players (apart from VLC I guess) use mplayer to play media.... Isn't that so ?


i uninstalled and again i installed dude  ... i uninstalled coz all of sudden stopped working when i configured the plugins 

and also mplayer has cool skins so most of the ppl prefer it.


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 23, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> and also mplayer has cool skins so most of the ppl prefer it.


ROFL... Thats not reason man... People engaged in OSS prefer stability,customisation ability,performance  to eye-candy.... 
Besides, you'll get _cool_ skins for almost every media player... Just search.

Hence, thats not the criteria for selecting a media player.


----------



## vish786 (May 23, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> ROFL... Thats not reason man... People engaged in OSS prefer stability,customisation ability,performance to eye-candy....
> Besides, you'll get _cool_ skins for almost every media player... Just search.
> 
> Hence, thats not the criteria for selecting a media player.


i already know tat.... but finding mplayer skins on net is much easier than finding other player skins... i just gave one reason y ppl prefer it... and u know a common computer user looks the eye-candy things than lookin for features... tat is y ppl prefer linux than windows(if a user has avg knowledge abt com's)


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (May 23, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> ROFL... Thats not reason man... People engaged in OSS prefer stability,customisation ability,performance  to eye-candy....
> Besides, you'll get _cool_ skins for almost every media player... Just search.
> 
> Hence, thats not the criteria for selecting a media player.


yaa,i agree with u.


----------



## mehulved (May 23, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> i already know tat.... but finding mplayer skins on net is much easier than finding other player skins.


 why look all over the net when you can find most of them in your repositories. It's so with mplayer and xmms. Not sure about others.


----------



## praka123 (May 23, 2007)

I use Xine-ui and gmplayer for videos.I use Exaile(amarok like gtk2 app),rhythmbox,beep-media-player(xmms rebuilt on gtk2,so..).Totem is good.it plays almost all file types.earlier it seems buggy.now with gstreamer0.10 its good(totem-gstreamer).
Amarok is a good player.


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 23, 2007)

in my roughly 4 days one-on-one with two distros(still fighting to get evrythng settled down),ubuntu
 n sabayon,i found amarok gud. hvnt managed to watch a movie so far coz all d time im busy configuring one thng or d other.lol

bt one thng is 4 sure, LINUX ROCKS....its ultimate.
evry utility in windows v run aftr is already present der by default.awesome.

n hey,is der ne plugin lik v hv dfx 4 songs wch gives out of the box sound quality 4 linux distros? i mean smthng really lik dfx.hope u linux guys hv used dfx somtim on a windows machine to kno wat im talkng bout


----------



## vish786 (May 23, 2007)

mayanks_098 said:
			
		

> in my roughly 4 days one-on-one with two distros(still fighting to get evrythng settled down),ubuntu
> n sabayon,i found amarok gud. hvnt managed to watch a movie so far coz all d time im busy configuring one thng or d other.lol
> 
> bt one thng is 4 sure, LINUX ROCKS....its ultimate.
> evry utility in windows v run aftr is already present der by default.awesome.



good, keep up the spirit  u will suceed!!!


----------



## mehulved (May 23, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Video Player: Totem Xine,  VLC is good enough but has compatibility issue with Beryl.


 Did anyone of you try changing video output to OpenGL?
Settings=>Video=>Output Modules=>(select advanced options)=>Video Output module OpenGL.
For me VLC works fine otherwise too.


----------



## Gigacore (May 23, 2007)

ubuntu rocks!


----------



## amitava82 (May 23, 2007)

surely it does..  glad to know that you got your hand on Ubuntu feisty. I like your sig BTW...


----------



## Gigacore (May 23, 2007)

thanks @ amitava


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 23, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Did anyone of you try changing video output to OpenGL?
> Settings=>Video=>Output Modules=>(select advanced options)=>Video Output module OpenGL.
> For me VLC works fine otherwise too.



I tried it too. In this case, VLC itself crashes when I open any video file.
Option X11 video plays well, but it is pixelated.

Everything playes well if I shut off Beryl. It is actually a bug discovered in Beryl. Here is the ticket#1874 open for that bug.
I am not sure how is it playing well in your case. Did you try it in Ubuntu or Gentoo?


----------



## eddie (May 23, 2007)

The problem exists only with Intel driver and afaik mehul is using NVIDIA graphics card.


----------



## Gigacore (May 23, 2007)

Eddie help me da.... please see this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58503


----------



## amitava82 (May 23, 2007)

I have intel GM. VLC crashes if i use OpenGL and Video is pixcelated if i use X11 as kiran said... MPlayer works Great.


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 23, 2007)

VLC is slightly buggy esp with .flv movies... Mplayer works just fine.

@ALL

How do we adjust the Colour, contrast etc in mplayer and totem , if at all it can be done...


----------



## eddie (May 23, 2007)

People who are facing problems with both VLC and Mplayer should look at Kaffeine...probably the best Xine based Video player.

For changing contrast, brigntness, hue and saturation in mplayer, use following shortcuts
	
	



```
1 and 2
                   Adjust contrast.
              3 and 4
                   Adjust brightness.
              5 and 6
                   Adjust hue.
              7 and 8
                   Adjust saturation.
```
Read "man mplayer" for more info.


----------

